# First ever attempt at jerky - Eye of Round



## stoverr2 (Jun 15, 2013)

I loosely followed a couple recipes that Cougar78 posted recently. I say loosely because I didn't have fresh ginger and didn't feel like running back out to get some. He posted 5lb recipes, but I cut them in half so I could experiment with the 10 pounds of beef I had. I failed to get pictures before everything went into marinade, but will get more as I remove them from the bags and lay things out to smoke. 

*Black Pepper #1*
4oz Soy  Sauce 
1oz Worcestersire Sauce
2tsp Garlic Powder 
1tsp cayenne 
1tbls coarse pepper
1/2tsp cure #1

*Black Pepper #2*
4oz Soy  Sauce 
1oz Worcestersire Sauce
2tsp Garlic Powder 
2oz sriracha sauce
1tbls coarse pepper
1/2tsp cure #1

*Teriyaki #1*
5oz Soy  Sauce 
2oz Worcestersire Sauce
2tbsp chopped garlic  
1/2 ground ginger 
4oz brown sugar 
1tsp coarse pepper
1/2tsp cure #1

*Teriyaki #2*


5oz Soy  Sauce 
2oz Worcestersire Sauce
1tbls Garlic Powder 
4oz sriracha 
4oz brown sugar 
1tsp  coarse pepper
1/2 ground ginger 
1/2tsp cure #1

As you can see, the 2 version of each is meant to be spicier. The fresh garlic I used was garlic that had been cold smoked last week. Not overly smokey, but still a nice subtle flavor. Probably lost in this application, but why not? Lol














20130614_210711.jpg



__ stoverr2
__ Jun 15, 2013


















20130615_120848.jpg



__ stoverr2
__ Jun 15, 2013


















20130615_120926.jpg



__ stoverr2
__ Jun 15, 2013


















20130615_122311.jpg



__ stoverr2
__ Jun 15, 2013







I let the first batch marinate for about 16 hours. It's on my grill with the AMNPS in the side fire box. The internal temperature is around 110, no heat other than the AMNPS. I'll probably pull it after about 8 hours and finish in the oven at 170.  

The other three batches will go on in the morning I think. 

-Allen


----------



## themule69 (Jun 15, 2013)

Allen that sounds good. Keep the pics coming. we like to DROOOOOOL!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## stoverr2 (Jun 15, 2013)

They've been on for about 6 and a half hours, had to change out the AMNPS. Thought I'd rotate racks. They're just cooling racks separated by chunks of 2x2. 













20130615_184120.jpg



__ stoverr2
__ Jun 15, 2013


















20130615_184126.jpg



__ stoverr2
__ Jun 15, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks good.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jun 15, 2013)

How thick did you cut it?

David


----------



## stoverr2 (Jun 15, 2013)

Roughly 1/4". At least that's what I asked the butcher to make happen for me. Lol

There are a few that are a little thicker, but not many.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 15, 2013)

Remember to post pics. I sure do like jerky.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## ats32 (Jun 15, 2013)

Why the thick pieces? Looks huge and would take forever.


----------



## ats32 (Jun 15, 2013)

Nevermind...i didn't read everything. It does look much thicker than 1/4" though.


----------



## stoverr2 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok, starting the next two batches on the smoker. They've been in marinade now for about 36 hours. These are the two versions that are closest to the recipes that Cougar78 posted. 

It's raining here, nothing major but the humidity is going to be a major factor in dry time, not to mention keeping the AMNPS going. Since I'm not using any heat in the fire box other than that, it's going to be an interesting day. As before, I'll probably leave these on the smoker for about 8 hours, or until my wife decides we have to leave to visit the in laws... Then they'll transfer to the oven at 170. 

ATS32, the pieces are mostly between 1/4 and 3/8. I'm very happy with that thickness. Frankly, I prefer a jerky that is thicker. The absolute best jerky I've ever purchased in a store is called Uncle Mike's. It's far thicker than every other one I've purchased, and it's moist. Not wet, but has a nice chewy texture. I'm hoping these batches turn out somewhat like that. 













20130616_090514.jpg



__ stoverr2
__ Jun 16, 2013


















20130616_090539.jpg



__ stoverr2
__ Jun 16, 2013


















20130616_090557.jpg



__ stoverr2
__ Jun 16, 2013






For comparison sake, I sliced some of these into thinner strips. I'm assuming they'll dry faster than the large slices. Also, using the 1/2" grid on the cooling racks I'm using, you can get a decent Guage on thickness.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 16, 2013)

I bet it is going to turn out great. I keep saying i need to make more jerky, post pics when it is done. tell us all bout how it turns out.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## seenred (Jun 16, 2013)

Lookin' good!  Nice going...Keep the pics coming!

Red


----------



## stoverr2 (Jun 16, 2013)

The first batch I put in the oven yesterday still needs a little more. I wasn't comfortable leaving it in the oven overnight since I wasn't certain exactly how much more time it needed. After being in there for about 4 hours last night, I pulled it before bed. Putting it back in about 2 hours ago. 

One of the thinnest pieces I pulled apart and sampled. The flavor was great, but the extra pepper I added was kinda pointless. Brushes off too easily. I also went ahead and sliced these to thinner strips to make them easier to munch on after they're done. Being thicker than some other jerky I'm thinking that just slicing the EOR is probably not enough. 













20130616_095720.jpg



__ stoverr2
__ Jun 16, 2013


----------



## stoverr2 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the encouraging words everyone. I'm thinking this may end up being a much more frequent endeavor for me. Much to the chagrin of my wife. She's worried that the nosey neighbor will call the fire department on me again like he did last month....


----------



## disco (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks soooo good! I haven't had much experience with jerky. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dougmays (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks great! You might want to have your butcher's eyes checked LOL.

I've had butchers tell me that 1/4" is the thinest they can go with out prior freezing...but maybe next time call ahead and ask for 3/16" and maybe they'll freeze and slice with advanced notice.  Either way they look great!

Good first job


----------



## themule69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Dougmays is onto smoething about calling ahead. The butcher shop i deal with has said I can do a lot better job. If i have more time to work on whatever I am buying.

I also get a better piece of meat. When he has time to look through what he has in the freezer. It also helps. if you will drop him by a taste of what you are cooking, grilling smoking, or curing.

When he can tell you know what to do with a cut of meat. He will try to get you a better cut to work with.













.02 cents.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 24, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## stoverr2 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll definitely drop some off for him this week. I picked out the stuff he sliced for me early in the morning and stopped back and picked it up that evening. Now, I can't say for certain he didn't change roasts on me, but I don't think he'd do that to me. One can never tell though. I really need to pick up a slicer though. Between the jerky and the bacon I've started making, this slicing by hand needs to disappear. Not to mention, I just has surgery on both wrists for carpal tunnel earlier this year, I probably shouldn't have that much repetitive motion... Yeah, that's the perfect excuse to justify buying one... Lmao


----------



## themule69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Stoverr2 said:


> I'll definitely drop some off for him this week. I picked out the stuff he sliced for me early in the morning and stopped back and picked it up that evening. Now, I can't say for certain he didn't change roasts on me, but I don't think he'd do that to me. One can never tell though. I really need to pick up a slicer though. Between the jerky and the bacon I've started making, this slicing by hand needs to disappear. Not to mention, I just has surgery on both wrists for carpal tunnel earlier this year, I probably shouldn't have that much repetitive motion... Yeah, that's the perfect excuse to justify buying one... Lmao


I have a small slicer that work well for most things. I want a 10" or 12" so  I can slice bacon. I know you can cut it in smaller pieces then slice. But I like long slices. So untell then it is hand slice.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## stoverr2 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok, after about 6 more hours in the oven today, a total of about 10 in the oven, I'm happy with the  texture. I ended up right at a 50% weight loss. 













20130616_133938.jpg



__ stoverr2
__ Jun 16, 2013


















20130616_133958.jpg



__ stoverr2
__ Jun 16, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dougmays (Jun 16, 2013)

looks good from here...nice crackage and color in that jerky


----------



## stoverr2 (Jun 17, 2013)

And the winner is.....

Black pepper #1

The sriracha didn't add nearly as much kick as I had hoped it would.  Will adjust next time, maybe add in some jolokia powder to make things pop. 

The 4 recipes I mentioned in the first post are represented here from left to right.  Obviously the darker colors in the right two are coming from the brown sugar.  I realized last night that I did not add in the sesame seed oil that Cougar78 called for in the original recipes I was following.  I'll have to make the teriyaki version again with that added in.  It's a shame, I really like the flavor of sesame oil, very strong stuff but great flavor in moderation.













20130617_103056.jpg



__ stoverr2
__ Jun 17, 2013


----------



## disco (Jun 17, 2013)

Great Qview and jerky.

Disco


----------

